# Finally i was able to find pork belly



## bratrules (Aug 20, 2010)

Man after looking around for what seem like ages i found a butcher that carries pork belly!! here is my result my first bacon!!


----------



## bratrules (Aug 20, 2010)

I made a brown sugar pepper cure. it came out really good needless to say ill be making more in the future.


----------



## rw willy (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks very nice.  what did you pay per pound?  If I may ask?  I'm having trouble getting it for less then $3


----------



## meateater (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks great! Lots of bacon in this place lately.


----------



## ak1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Here in my neck of the woods, It's around 2 bucks a pound any time I want it.


----------



## bratrules (Aug 20, 2010)

i paid 2.35 per pound which i thought is a good price since i tried other places they were selling it at 4.99 which i think its way to much!!


----------



## meateater (Aug 20, 2010)

1.99 I just paid.


----------



## bratrules (Aug 20, 2010)

I had some butcher tell me about a spot next to my house that sell it for 1.75 a pound. i haven't time to go check it out but if its true am in piggy heaven lol.


----------



## old poi dog (Aug 20, 2010)

Thats some good looking Bacon there friend..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sheesh....out here its $3.99 lb.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 20, 2010)

bratrules said:


> I had some butcher tell me about a spot next to my house that sell it for 1.75 a pound. i haven't time to go check it out but if its true am in piggy heaven lol.


What city do you live in and what is the name of the store with the cheap bellies - I have a heck of a time getting it in Fallbrook but I have an office in Cypress and one in San Diego that I work from and even better, a company car with the gas paid so I am mobile


----------



## bratrules (Aug 21, 2010)

I am in south gate c.a. its about 15 min from downtown l.a. but were i got the bellies was in Lancaster c.a. at some store called viva's its a big chain market over here. i was at my sister in laws house and i stopped by the market and bingo there it was. so i bought like 5 1/2 pounds it came out to 8 bucks!!


----------



## princess (Aug 23, 2010)

I pay $2.35/lb, skin off and already squared.  But I have to request it a week in advance. Typically I get 5lb slabs. Mmmmmm.


----------



## chainsaw (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks really great better than store bought!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 23, 2010)

bratrules said:


> I am in south gate c.a. its about 15 min from downtown l.a. but were i got the bellies was in Lancaster c.a. at some store called viva's its a big chain market over here. i was at my sister in laws house and i stopped by the market and bingo there it was. so i bought like 5 1/2 pounds it came out to 8 bucks!!


Man I need to head out that way and pick some up. I know the LA area pretty well. Raised in El Segundo area and worked in almost all areas of LA and surrounding as a sales guy.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## bratrules (Aug 23, 2010)

Scarbelly if i ever know of a good sale on some bellies i'll be sure you let you know!!


----------



## bratrules (Aug 24, 2010)

So i get the paper today and i see that there's a new meat market opening up about 3 blocks from my house so i go check it out and i ask the butcher if he has pork bellies and sure enough they do have it at 2.25 a pound for center cut belly. to bad am leaving on vacation with the wife or else i would have picked some up well at least i know its there for when i get back.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes it is true and hard to find a good old school butcher theses days. Luckly for me I have found one and the 2.39lb is a good deal on them too. I'm in Fla and I have a butcher that let's me into the cooler so I can pick out my bellies too. You bacon looks good and I have just givin my last bit of bacon away to my cousin in NY so I'll be heading back to the butcher myself very soon.


----------



## arch_cpj (Oct 10, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Yes it is true and hard to find a good old school butcher theses days. Luckly for me I have found one and the 2.39lb is a good deal on them too. I'm in Fla and I have a butcher that let's me into the cooler so I can pick out my bellies too. You bacon looks good and I have just givin my last bit of bacon away to my cousin in NY so I'll be heading back to the butcher myself very soon.


It is getting very hard to find an old school butcher for sure anymore all the meat is processed and shipped out...  We are getting belies here 2 a pound and skinned...  Im such a bacon fool that we decided to raise our own hogs and in the spring will have mulefoot hod meat of my own to eat google that breed it is an actual bacon / ham hog...  cant wait!!!!


----------

